# The "Say Something Nice" thread



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Howdy all. 

Been easing back into the slot message board thing lately. All seems pretty well, but that old HobbyTalk vibe seems to feel a little different than it used to. So in the interest of good spirits, and because Im in a good mood because I just got a whole slot box of goodies as an early Christmas present to myself, I'd like to propose a "say something nice" thread where folks can talk about some of the good dealings they've had over the past year, or whatever else springs to mind, as long as its positive. 

I'll start  

Had a great transaction with the AW store. Just ordered a whack of Xtraction spare parts and I have enough pickup shoes etc to last my little group all year. Shipped well and immediately. 

Likewise with Bud's HO. Ordered a few odds and ends, as well as some tools, and he was also A1. 

Our own BlazingSaddles. Made a buy off the sales board here and I now have myself a decent little stable of older Super G Plus Indy cars. He threw in some spare parts and whatnot...likely enough to build a couple more cars out of. Kudos. 

And Butch's Resins. I've been eyeballing some of his stuff for a while and finally managed to snag some awesome stock car bodies from him. He does really nice work and has freely answered every question I had about how to model them. 

And Hilltop Raceway, just because his "Back at the Shop" thread is just so frigging inspiring. 

And Bob-Zilla....just because his sigs and sign-offs make me grin.

Who's up next? 

Trev


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I like cheese.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Pie is always good...:tongue:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

coffee and pumpkin pie.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

I had a wonderful time at the midwest slot car show, bought a bunch of aw thunjet 500 cars and chassis and some pullback cars for my girlfriends grandkids to play with. :thumbsup:
Recieved some siicone tires and com brushes from buds ho cars the other day.
can hardly wait till i get my new bigger track table done so i can extend my track and start tuning all my new cars.

Is that positive enough for ya...lol :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I opened my slot car storage after 18/20 years. Did this all because of my 7 year old Granddaughter. My Grandson's have looked and been interested, but my NatiPati lives with me, she made me do it. So I let the cat's out of the bag. The kids have been having a ball. I have a table track set up at Grandson 2 and 3's house. I was going to set one up at Grandson 1, 4, and 5's house, but my Son has that covered. Speaking of my Son, he has a number of car's in his care, just a guess I'll say 350. 346 of them being un-used. I woke him up I guess. He has bought 2 69 Shootouts, 2 SuperCoupes, The Giant Raceway, Infinity set, and the 24 Hour Champions set. He's going crazy, and I love it. He says it's Christmas stuff for the Boys. Those slot cars have hooked me up with this site, hooked me up with a bunch of good folks on it.....That's my story, and I'm stick'n to it.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

just picked up a bunch of tyco pick up shoes from the nice folks at Park Lane Hobbies. :thumbsup: And finally found a orange GTO Judge slot car for a good price on ebay


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I just picked up several Thunderbikes from a couple different auction sites for good prices & it will be my goal to get these to run around the track decently, very cool T-jets.

Boosted


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Almost finished painting my borders from slot Borders today. They fit and look great! Nice product that really dresses up my track! 

Later The keeping with the nice comments thread Rockinator


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

I've met nothing but great guys here on HobbyTalk. Everyone is extremely forthcoming and helpful in every way. As well. I've had great experiences with Lucky Bob's and Bud's HO. I love this hobby!!!


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Early Christmas*

I was cleaning out my slot car tool box and found a brand new t-jet armature balanced by "Dynamic Armatures". I guess it was misplaced two years ago. I just happen to now have the parts for a complete "Fray" car.
Yippie I O Ky aye!


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Love a positive post! Hope everyone has a Happy and Safe Holidays and Santa brings everyone some really cool slot cars to turn and burn. Thanx for The nice thread! Have Fun Everyone!:wave:


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

This is more like it&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Still the best board on the net, the bestest guy's and gal's?, and all input from me and to me and others have been polite and helpful. You will alway's get the stick in the mud personalities, but kinda comical really when you read some of the feedback that is sent as unmeaningful drizzle.
I will alway's respect the clan of slot cars racers, collectors and general interested parties that participate on this forum. Good AND bad.
If I was a richer man I certainly would sponsor some portion of this board, but, alas, I am only Rich on payday fridays and Richard by mondays.
take care all and may I be the first to wish all a happy and safe holiday season for those that celebrate.
Rich


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd like to post a thank you to the great guys at NASA (North Alabama Slotcar Association). I found out about them about a month ago, showed up to a race as a complete stranger with pretty much nothing, and five minutes later had a garage full of friends loaning me cars and controllers. Now it's a month later, I have my own cars and controllers, and I'm having a great time. You can't beat a room full of slot car guys for generous hospitality.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

turkey time his here and the holidays are upon us, may each and everyone have a safe and enjoyable holiday season with family and friends.

wheelz63
Richard


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Haven't done any slots activity in a long time. So I started reading the forum again (I think we're healing ), then peeked at eBay, and saw a Pinto panel van body from Slaters (a.k.a. Jim's Custom Rod Shop), and bought it.










I was quite pleased with the resin body for the price ($9.50 shipped). A couple of small mods to backdate it a few years, and cutting four windows into the side to make it a station wagon will give me a slot version of the first car my wife and I bought new (about 1974). May even add the roof rack and rear air deflector. And I don't even have to find a fast chassis for it - it's a Pinto wagon. 

I'm happy. 

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool body Dslot! One of my ex girlfriend's brother had a Pinto. I only saw it once, and that was before it got towed to the junk yard! :lol: The donut for the exhaust manifold blew out, and the hot exhaust literally melted a hole in the battery! :freak: I think part of the wiring harness was cooked too!

That one looks like it can be lowered down a bit. Seems like a good fit too WB-wise... :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

jim makes some cool resin bodys . 
I have bought a few different ones from him.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Joe:
I loved my '74 Pinto wagon, and I'm not just saying that because it's the *Say Something Nice* thread. It had the big four, so performance was not the absolute econo-pits, but still got good mileage, just ran and ran and ran, could carry plywood 4x8 sheets all day long, rear seats folded dead flat for a long uninterrupted cargo space (that wasn't common back then), huge payload volume plus a roof rack and a keen little wing at the back that directed roof air down the cargo door to keep the rear window clear. I think I kept the car for 12 years or more. :thumbsup:

60ChevyJim sez:


> jim makes some cool resin bodys .
> I have bought a few different ones from him.


He's got quite a variety of unusual vehicles. There are several I'd like. We'll see how this first one goes.

-- D


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

KirkWH said:


> I'd like to post a thank you to the great guys at NASA (North Alabama Slotcar Association). I found out about them about a month ago, showed up to a race as a complete stranger with pretty much nothing, and five minutes later had a garage full of friends loaning me cars and controllers. Now it's a month later, I have my own cars and controllers, and I'm having a great time. You can't beat a room full of slot car guys for generous hospitality.


*Good bunch running in AL for sure ! Say hello to Major Dave next race for me and be sure to stick close to that guy as he knows his stuff ! Dave and the rest will share and teach freely and that is what a good group does for one another . Happy you found them !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Say Something Nice*

At a recent Maryland Slot Car Show, My godson and I visited Tom Stumpf's table to pick out a new car for the lad. After he decided on one, Tom told us it was $10. I handed Tom the 10-spot, and after spying my godson's Juvenile Diabetes t-shirt, Tom handed him the 10, and told him to put it towards the next JDRF fund-raiser. That just happened last week.

My godson is my hero, but Tom comes in a close second. Slot cars are not about the little cars, but the great people you meet along the way.

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

bearsox said:


> Good bunch running in AL for sure ! Say hello to Major Dave next race for me and be sure to stick close to that guy as he knows his stuff ! Dave and the rest will share and teach freely and that is what a good group does for one another . Happy you found them!


It was MAJ Dave and two other NASA guys who took a Sunday afternoon to show me how to build a Super Stock (i.e. Fray) car. I won't say they built me a good car, but immediately after building it one of the guys used it to do a few laps and immediately broke the track record.

As you said, they're a good bunch. I'll have trouble sticking close to MAJ Dave though - his cars always seem to leave me in the dust for some reason...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*something nice*



tabcomary said:


> At a recent Maryland Slot Car Show, My godson and I visited Tom Stumpf's table to pick out a new car for the lad. After he decided on one, Tom told us it was $10. I handed Tom the 10-spot, and after spying my godson's Juvenile Diabetes t-shirt, Tom handed him the 10, and told him to put it towards the next JDRF fund-raiser. That just happened last week.
> 
> My godson is my hero, but Tom comes in a close second. Slot cars are not about the little cars, but the great people you meet along the way.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


there are very many great guys in our hobby and they all should be recognized.
Tom is among the very top echelon of great guys.
he does so many nice things for folks and nearly never gets KUDOs.
glad to see this here.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

:wave:I have had some awesome dealings with tabcomary. Good person to talk to also:thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

something nice


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I wish to thank all the people who I've dealt with involving slot cars in one way or another from trades, sales, buys, casual basement racing and in general talking about the slot car hobby over the years. This would include slotless and other variations plus my many ventures in scales from HO to 1/32 and home-based 1/24 with Carrera track. Many have accepted my diecast defection and still welcome me in your slot car realm here on HT. :thumbsup:

EDIT: I would also like to add that I appreciate all the awesome people in this hobby over the years from the casual talks about slot cars to the dealings and everything in between. Thanks for this being a great accepting hobby since we have basement racers, professionals, cottage industry people, manufacturers to collectors and people in between that make slot cars fun. People are nice and friendly in welcoming and educating newcomers into the hobby for the most part and we help each other with learning about collecting, racing slot cars be it from restoring a car, tuning up a chassis, fixing squeaky armatures, adding silicones to tweaking track and giving out How-To instructions.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I learned alot from some of the gents here on HobbyTalk, and made some friends here as well...and that was nice.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I check in here at least once a day, excited to learn and/or share what I can with my slot car brethren. In the midst of all the craziness in the world, you guys often put a smile on my face and help keep me feeling like a kid.

Have a peaceful Thanksgiving.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Last Christmas, on a whim, I bought myself an old afx side lock set and two old cars.
Since then, thanks largely to the huge amount of helpful advice received here, it has become my favorite pastime. I treasure my early Saturday mornings, before my wife gets up. Just me and the cars and the peaceful sound of cars clicking down the track.
Now my whole spare bedroom has been taken over&#55357;&#56841;

Thanks to all, and have a wonderful thanksgiving, not forgetting to truly give thanks to the one who blesses us with a wonderful world to live in.


----------



## LostDog44 (Mar 18, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Merry Thanks-Giv-O-Ween!!!!


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

happy turkey day everyone just dont eat to much cause it might slow you down in the race


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Happy Thanksgiving*

quickly becoming the Happy Thanksgiving thread.
:wave:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Just another shout out: Just did a great transaction with Andrew at Slots N Stuff. Proud new owner of a stack of T-Dash chassis, and some Vincent wheels to go with em. Now I have something to put my RRR Fairgrounds Special bodies on.

Anyway, shipped extrememly fast, and got it over the border and into my hands in less that a week. Merry Christmas to me. :hat:

:thumbsup: to Slots N Stuff :thumbsup:

BTW, Merry Christmas to everyone else here too. 

Trev


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

And another shout out- thanks go to Slot Car Johnnies, great trade and the cars arrived in perfect condition. Props!:thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

asennafan said:


> And another shout out- thanks go to Slot Car Johnnies, great trade and the cars arrived in perfect condition. Props!:thumbsup:


slot car johnnies is awesome..and a stand out guy in my book,,
:thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

One MORE shout out...ain't even waiting for it to get here. Shout out to DASH and SLOTTECH for a fast turn around on orders I placed. Shipped within 2 days of the order from both. Great job, guys! Should be here early next week which means I get the whole LONNNGGG weekend to tinker with my new stuff!!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Got a resin body and a diecast of my highschool buddy's Dodge Coronet ragtop from Greg Gipe (taillights_fade on eBay). The usual supersonic delivery and bulletproof packing. Don't know how he gets 'em here so quick, but he always does. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I love you guys...*



LDThomas said:


> something nice


Larry and Rob are my "Get to see and race with Buds" who are nice guys too. 

Larry took Rob and I to Missouri for a race and WOW!! We had a blast...Everyone was so nice. Thanks for lending us the cars, controllers and just the pure Great Attitude that made racing with you guys SO MUCH FUN!!

Rob has surgery and calls me to see how I'm doing. :lol:LOL Hang in there and get well soon Man.

Also Al in Indiana threw a great slot car show that Rob and I attended. hojohn and his bud were there also...GOOD TIMES!

Have met so many nice people in Indiana that it is now like a home away from home for Rob and I. We laugh and Smile all the way to and from the show.

I feel truly blessed by knowing and meeting all you slot car Homies!!
Now I just need a 3-D printer so I can make you all into Horror Clix...ha,ha,ha
Honda your first on my list...SMILE.



Bob...thinking Trev has a Great idea for a thread here...zilla


----------

